# If you had one wish for a feature to be added what would it be?



## Ron Barry

Ok.. It has been a while since we have done a wish list and I figured it is about time. What I would like to do before we all vote on the list, is to provide one feature you want.. Just one.. The top feature. I will take the top 10 and create a poll for us to Wish on.... Anybody that adds more than one.. I will just take the top... 

I will give this thread a week and next week create a poll. Lets have fun with this and through out your most wanted feature and lets keep it to features. I won't be including things like stability or a specific bug fixed because those I consider fall into a on-going development bucket.

For me... 
Native Resolution Pass through


----------



## mikeap

Good Thread idea. Should be retitled if Charlie wasn't to busy buggering his VP Jim, what could he do to make the service better, but I get your point.

Gee, how about native resolution output so the VIP is not altering the resolution. The Directv HD DVR boxes have had this from day one. Pass the resolution to me as it was given to you, I'll do the upconverting, thanks Charlie.

P.S. Add Speed HD by fall or I'm switching to Directv.


----------



## Steve H

How about a second HD output. Maybe (if distance isn't a factor) have a way for TV2 to be HD


----------



## mikeap

Oh and if Dish wants to be taken seriously in the custom integrator market (they never will be) would discrete off and on commands, as well as RS232 be too much to ask for?


----------



## plasmacat

I'll add a vote for an HD output for TV2.


----------



## TulsaOK

Sticky buffer while recording.


----------



## Gremraf

How about recorded info viewable on any dishbox you have in the house over network connections


----------



## Ken Green

Gremraf said:


> How about recorded info viewable on any dishbox you have in the house over network connections


x2


----------



## scoobyxj

How bout a digital RF output capable of HD on both tuners. Thus allowing the receiver to be remote mounted, and tv2 to be HD.


----------



## Ron Barry

TulsaOK said:


> Sticky buffer while recording.


That would have been my close second.


----------



## lujan

Not that this will do any good because we've completed these before but here are my two choices:

1. Native resolution passthrough
2. 2 HDMI vs. 1.3 (not HD TV) outputs


----------



## Hunter Green

One-button closed-caption on and off. Or at most two buttons.


----------



## odbrv

The ability to adjust horizontal and vertical picture size. I only see the top half of the scrolling info on the bottom of the screen on many channels. When I adjust the TV horizontal or vertical , I then lose top info. We need the ability to shrink the picture E* sends or they need to fix the sent picture.


----------



## smackman

Hunter Green said:


> *One-button closed-caption on and off*. Or at most two buttons.


I would like this also and *Native resolution passthrough*


----------



## TechnoCat

Video distribution support for HD rather than just low NTSC.


mikeap said:


> Oh and if Dish wants to be taken seriously in the custom integrator market (they never will be) would discrete off and on commands, as well as RS232 be too much to ask for?


It does have discreet on/off commands. I use them. Anticipate ethernet rather than RS232 control.


----------



## Oblong Desoto

scoobyxj said:


> How bout a digital RF output capable of HD on both tuners. Thus allowing the receiver to be remote mounted, and tv2 to be HD.


Yes! ATSC output to TV1 and TV2.


----------



## ShapeShifter

My top request would be full ethernet support: stream video to another receiver, move recordings to another receiver (like can be done with EHDs) and remotely schedule recordings.

If you feel that counts as three features, then moving recordings using ethernet trumps the other two, at least for me. But I want it _all!_


----------



## Tulsa1

Folders on EHD


----------



## Patent geek

Is the entire TiVo user interface "one feature?"


----------



## drmckenzie

I'd definitely go with "resume play" on currently recording shows.

However, if that one is already taken -- the previous "sticky buffer" comments, then I'll suggest:

Add an option to be able cancel all future recordings of a certain show. Now, you have to cancel them one-by-one. For example, one of my passes may find a dozen repetitions of the same old show, and I have to go through them all. No fun!


----------



## Ron Barry

Patent geek said:


> Is the entire TiVo user interface "one feature?"


Nope... And in the context of gathering up items to create a list for people to vote on I will have to say this one will not be included.. Way to big in Scope.


----------



## Ron Barry

drmckenzie said:


> I'd definitely go with "resume play" on currently recording shows.
> 
> However, if that one is already taken -- the previous "sticky buffer" comments, then I'll suggest:
> 
> Add an option to be able cancel all future recordings of a certain show. Now, you have to cancel them one-by-one. For example, one of my passes may find a dozen repetitions of the same old show, and I have to go through them all. No fun!


Actually it is ok to have duplicate wants. It is about your #1 feature request and if it is the same as someone elses.. So Be it. I personally consider sticky pause on viewing a recorded show and resume play to be one feature request. Basically the feature request I see is fix how currently recorded shows are handled. If you leave it you should be able to return to the spot you left and also you should be able to pause, PIP swap, watch something else, pip swap to return to where you where. That will be one feature request in the poll and definitely the second one on my list though I am starting to feel it might be number #1 as I type it since this is the one I most often run into and has a huge usability benefit if added.


----------



## Ray_Clum

A combination request - the ability to use massive HD's for EHD - 2-4TB+ and two or more 612/622/722/222's access them via ethernet or Homeplug, so one EHD provides video storage to all HD TV's.


----------



## jpgregor

Ken Green said:


> x2


Ditto.


----------



## Ron Barry

What is x2?


----------



## lujan

Ron Barry said:


> What is x2?


It means "I second that motion".


----------



## Hunter Green

"Times two", i.e., "me too". Usually "+1" on most forums.


----------



## dbconsultant

Definitely, output HD to more than one tv.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hunter Green said:


> "Times two", i.e., "me too". Usually "+1" on most forums.


Thanks.. guys.. I thought that was the case but wanted to make sure it was not 2x as in 2x times FF.


----------



## DustoMan

DLNA streaming between the 722 and 222.


----------



## rogburr

Definitely "resume play" capability when leaving show that is currently recording. If I am 3 hrs into a 6 hr recording and quit watching I will not be able to easily return to where I left off. I will need to FF the 3 hrs that I have already watched. Tricky if you can't remember exactly where you stopped watching. Every DVR that I have used had the ability to bookmark where you left off. The 622 is sadly lacking in this area.


----------



## kstuart

A Database on the internal drive of previously recorded events.

Supposed I have never seen the series "Seinfeld", so I create a Pass to record "All Showings".

- If it has recorded Episode 20, then it will recognize that it has already done so, and say "Exists in DVR", which is cool.

- However, if I watch Episode 20, and delete it, then it will record Episode 20 again the next time it is shown. 

- Or if I watch Episode 20 and decide that it is a classic episode that I want to archive, and move it to my External Drive, then it will record Episode 20 again the next time it is shown. 

- So, if I spot that it is going to record Episode 20 again, and I click on "Skip" - then future showing of Episode 20 that were previously marked "Duplicate" are automatically changed to "Record" *and I have to skip every one of them for as long as I am watching that show.*  

PS +1 to "sticky buffer on recording shows" and "one button closed caption on/off"


----------



## EXTACAMO

A QAM tuner would be nice. But I'm afraid that would be wishful thinking.


----------



## Jason Nipp

EXTACAMO said:


> A QAM tuner would be nice. But I'm afraid that would be wishful thinking.


The Q-Box add on does MDU QAM and it's available through Dish now.


----------



## klaatu

2 HD TV's supported and RESUME PLAY on live recording is on my list


----------



## Bradtothebone

RF output via ATSC would, indeed, be nice of course. But let's face it, folks, it AINT going to happen, at least with the 622/722/612. First, it would be a hardware change. Second, the MPAA would never, ever, allow it unless it could be made "secure" someway. This would probably involve some sort of encryption, and that would require a decoder at the remote TV (maybe in a TR-50???). So, an expensive solution at best.

All that being said, I really didn't want to hijack this thread. :backtotop My #1 request would be *folders on the EHD, sortable by title and/or category*.

Brad


----------



## Ron Barry

Yes.. I actually should have said that the wish must not require a hardware change.... Though Discrete codes for CC and Resolution output change I think can be thought of a software change though most likely people would also want a new remote with those buttons. 

So if you had dual HD outputs on your list.. Feel free to drop in your vote for a feature that can be added without a hardware change.


----------



## ShapeShifter

OK, I know I already posted in this thread, but I changed my mind. Even more than better ethernet functionality, the top feature I would like to see is an improved check switch interface. It's nice that the receiver can automatically detect the switch configuration and figure things out for itself, but there are times when it doesn't work properly. I'd like to see a manual configuration option where you can specify what switch you have, and what satellites are on each port. Or at least a way to select from a set of common configurations.

The dome on my motorhome acts like a SW64, with 110 on port 1, 119 on port 2, and either 129 or 61.5 on port 3. (You select the third satellite using the dome's control keypad/display.) The problem is that it takes time for the dome to switch between satellites, and the check switch algorithm can't handle the delays. I assume it's even worse for the people who don't have fully automatic domes and have to press buttons to switch satellites. There's no way for check switch to properly figure out what satellites it can see. I can't be the only one in this situation.

This has been _very_ frustrating for me. I know what has to be set up, but there's no way to tell that to the receiver. :bang


----------



## ssmith10pn

> Anticipate ethernet rather than RS232 control.


Took the words right out of my mouth. More and more stuff is being controlled by IP every day and Control4 is writing drivers just as fast as the products come out.

My biggest wish.

Give the ability for the EHD to either combine with the internal and show as one big drive or make the external easier to access.


----------



## JSIsabella

I would vote for remote access of the DVR over the internet.

Dish was working on this, and even had it in beta test. But then it just kind of disappeared....


----------



## kucharsk

How about an "undelete" folder of deleted content, or is that covered by the TiVo patents?

Being able to transfer content between 722s on your home network would also be nice.

But for now I'd rather have native resolution pass-through, and oh yeah, properly functioning DVR controls.


----------



## esorcc

I can't limit myself to just one feature. After owning two ReplayTV's and two Tivo's, the feature set of my two ViP-722's is so lacking that I could come up with 20-50 features that ought to be there. As soon as my 2-yr contract expires I'll go back to cable. Anyway for a small list of features.

1. Remote Scheduling over Internet

2. Automatic scheduling on a 2nd receiver if the 1st choice receiver has a schedule conflict (of course to make this really useful you'd want HD output to remote TV's since the show would be recording on a receiver in another room)

3. I redesigned interface for managing the schedule. This one is very awkward.


----------



## TiVoPrince

*Faster recovery*
from signal loss. Or at least automatically switch to antenna if sattelite signal is lost...

TiVo interface only if the advertisment clutter is left out...


----------



## douga

I'm all for native resolution pass-through, mostly because I feel it would be a great feature and I think it would be easy to implement.

But while I'm wishing, how about shortcut keys for most-used remote features (I'm thinking mostly of closed caption here).


----------



## dbconsultant

Ron Barry said:


> Yes.. I actually should have said that the wish must not require a hardware change.... Though Discrete codes for CC and Resolution output change I think can be thought of a software change though most likely people would also want a new remote with those buttons.
> 
> So if you had dual HD outputs on your list.. Feel free to drop in your vote for a feature that can be added without a hardware change.


Ok, then my vote is for resume play on live recordings. I'd forgotten about that one anyway until somebody else mentioned it.

Oh, wait! I'd also like buffering even when you go watch a recorded event and then return to the channel you were watching before you started watching the recorded event! Lots of times when we come out of a recorded event, we go, "Gee, what's that?" only to do a search and find out that that time is the one and only time it's playing.

So I guess if I have to choose one thing, it's the buffering thing.


----------



## mikeap

TechnoCat said:


> Video distribution support for HD rather than just low NTSC.
> 
> It does have discreet on/off commands. I use them. Anticipate ethernet rather than RS232 control.


Ok Technocat, Let me be more specific. Discrete On and Off ( not their STUPID standby screen which shows their dumb-ass messages about their sub-par product but a complete OFF.
And let's have them on the remote itself for IR learning.

Ethernet control is good. Ethernet control in place of RS232 is lame. 99% of remote control systems in existence use RS232. Most people don't want to have up upgrade their 6-figure Crestron/AMX just cause Dish moves to Ethernet, if they ever do.


----------



## mikeap

kucharsk said:


> How about an "undelete" folder of deleted content, or is that covered by the TiVo patents?
> 
> So what if it is. That shouldn't stop Dish from stealing it, again.


----------



## ShapeShifter

mikeap said:


> Discrete On and Off ( not their STUPID standby screen which shows their dumb-ass messages about their sub-par product but a complete OFF.


A valid point.



> And let's have them on the remote itself for IR learning.


They already are. It's buried pretty well in the manual, but it's there. Press "SAT" mode button until all mode buttons light up. Then press the "Power" button. Pressing the "Volume Up" button makes the remote send the discrete on command, and pressing "Volume Down" makes it send discrete off. Pressing any other button exits this mode. Using this method, I had no problem training my IR universal remote to send discrete on/off commands.


----------



## koralis

streaming ethernet video to a PC app (or browser plugin.. whatever.)


It could be made secure, and the installation tied to particular computer/dish hardware too.


----------



## audiomaster

If I input a channel number, it goes to that channel even if it is not on the favorites list I am currently on. And it would make the "all subscribed" list the default list when you select a channel not on the currently displayed list.


----------



## Nitro

*Native resolution pass through*

I wish I could double bold that.

Second, I would like the box to grey out recored shows i've already watched. Or tell me in some way what i havn't watched. A folder that said, "10 shows recorded, 2 new" ala the way directv does it would be nice.


----------



## dmspen

*Native pass through resolution*. - the lack of this makes my video processor only slightly great.
*Shared drives *- We should be able to access any Dish box on our home network and watch recorded shows.
*More comprehensive search engine *- I would like the ability to search/list a single channel. E.g. search for movies on channel 121.


----------



## ericsdad

I would have to go with resume play on shows that are recording. I also wish our 2 612s could do the dual buffers like our 622 does, but I don't know if that would even be possible.


----------



## ssmith10pn

Nitro said:


> *Native resolution pass through*
> 
> I wish I could double bold that.


I have experienced the Native Pass through on the Directv HR21 and it's painfully slow changing channels. If it's like that I'll pass.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

*1. Native pass-through*

*2. Fix reboot problem*


----------



## girdnerg

Manual positioning of the PIP window. 

I love using PIP, but right now, the default positions put it too far out in the screen (plus, I see no use for the one that puts it right in the middle of the screen). 

I would like to hit the PIP position button and then use the direction arrows to move it over into the corner nice and snug.


----------



## Hunter Green

Okay, I surrender. Last time we had this thread I said this and I'll say it again:

My #1 wish is for native resolution pass-through. I wouldn't use it myself, have no use for it, but it'd be nice not to hear the constant yelling of those who do want it!


----------



## stol

Ability to force a recording to a particular tuner.


----------



## ShapeShifter

stol said:


> Ability to force a recording to a particular tuner.


Yes, that's a good one, I could make use of that as well! Also, being able to completely disable a tuner. But alas, neither of these are my top choice, so I didn't mention them yet. (My problem is I have to many feature wishes.  )


----------



## Galaxie6411

I want to be able to make folders in my 622 and the EHD and place whatever I want in them and name them whatever I want. 


It drives me nuts trying to watch Tv shows I sent to the EHD that have 3-10 other recordings in between them. 

Another would be selecting multiple shows on the EHD and hitting play to simply play them all instead of going back and selecting a new one each time one is over.


----------



## ssmith10pn

One thing I like about Directv is you can delete a program or a series of programs without jumping through hoops.
You can highlight the program and hit one button to delete a single episode or the entire series.


----------



## lamp525

smackman said:


> I would like this also and *Native resolution passthrough*


what is Native resolution passthrough????


----------



## lujan

lamp525 said:


> what is Native resolution passthrough????


It means that the E* receiver would do nothing with the resolution that the station is broadcasting. In other words, now ABC is sending all their HD shows in 720p but the E* player is converting it to 1080i if you have it set up for 1080i. We would like our receivers or TVs to use their own up-converters (if that's the right terminology) to do this.


----------



## teddy

Native Pass Through!


----------



## harsh

lujan said:


> It means that the E* receiver would do nothing with the resolution that the station is broadcasting. In other words, now ABC is sending all their HD shows in 720p but the E* player is converting it to 1080i if you have it set up for 1080i. We would like our receivers or TVs to use their own up-converters (if that's the right terminology) to do this.


You're incorrectly assuming that E* is sending the video in a standard ATSC format that all TVs can understand. There's a whole lot of 1440x1080i and even 1280x1080i resolution content sent down. This must be converted to 1920x1080i even in a "native" scenario.


----------



## phrelin

ssmith10pn said:


> One thing I like about Directv is you can delete a program or a series of programs without jumping through hoops.
> You can highlight the program and hit one button to delete a single episode or the entire series.


That would scare me. I record a full season of some shows during the "crowded" fall and then watch them during the summer. I could see the look on my face as I deleted an entire season before I watched it....


----------



## phrelin

I've been thinking about the native resolution passthrough and what I've read about the Echostar software on the TiVo vs. Echostar thread. Given the way things are stored on the drive then "reconfigured" to send out, I'm not sure a "passthrough" is possible. Someone smarter than me would have to speculate on that.


----------



## scn101

Here's an easy one that I originally asked for three years ago when I received my 942.

For those of us with Plasma TVs that want to avoid burn-in, please provide the option to enter the screen saver mode after 30secs or 1 min, 2 min, etc. of pause!

Thank you!


----------



## FastNOC

*Timers*: The ability to choose seasons, or record based on age. eg: I don't want any Southpark or Simpsons episode older than 2004.

The problem i have is I limit my recordings to 5 episodes to keep reasonable disc space. If the series is running episodes from 1997 that's all I'll get.

Basically more flexibility in variables for timers

*Recorded Show Playlists*: The ability to create a playlist. Often times I listen to the tv in the background but don't watch it. I'd love to be able to play, say an entire 'folder' of recordings


----------



## fmcomputer

stol said:


> Ability to force a recording to a particular tuner.


Yes, Please


----------



## gaithor

DustoMan said:


> DLNA streaming between the 722 and 222.


+1 for DLNA, (but not limited to dish receivers, full DLNA support)


----------



## plarkinjr

douga said:


> ...
> But while I'm wishing, how about shortcut keys for most-used remote features (I'm thinking mostly of closed caption here).


+1
I sent email to support at dish and suggested the pageUP and pageDOWN buttons (which are useless during full-screen program display) be recognized as CC on and CC off, for easy one-button toggling of captions without entering a menu.

In all honesty, toggling CC with anything less than the 10 button presses now required would be an improvement!


----------



## kkimmel

Anamorphic TV2 output for 16:9 aspect TV's.


----------



## scoobyxj

I got another one for them. However this could work with all the DVR's not just the VIP's The ability to hit say the info, or record button during a program promotion (IE (commercial) "Don't miss Ice Road Truckers Sunday @ 9PM") and it goes straight to the guide, and the hour the program is scheduled to show. Then you could set up the DVR timer to record the show.


----------



## ericsdad

I'd like to be able to get guide program info for the OTA channels like the first Dish HD receiver I had.


----------



## TulsaOK

I had originally suggested a Sticky Record Buffer. How about a Sticky Playback Buffer as well. Sometimes I like to switch tuners while watching a recorded program. Now, I have to PIP then Swap and then make sure I don't press Position before I Swap back.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

How about a "Wastebasket" feature to recover accidentally deleted recordings?


----------



## Ron Barry

Well I have 4 pages of posts... Lets see if I can get a poll list up and lets have a little fun voting on a few and see what floats to the top... I will wait until sunday then close this thread and create a poll of choices. Nothing official but always interesting to see where the needs of power user lie.


----------



## ShapeShifter

Ron Barry said:


> Well I have 4 pages of posts... Lets see if I can get a poll list up and lets have a little fun voting on a few and see what floats to the top...


Yes, lots of interesting ideas. But forget the poll, let's all tell E* that we want them _all!_ !Devil_lol


----------



## Nitro

ssmith10pn said:


> I have experienced the Native Pass through on the Directv HR21 and it's painfully slow changing channels. If it's like that I'll pass.


I used to have an HR20 with Directv, and if it means better picture quality I am all for slightly slower channel changing. Hey, its not like I'm channel flipping, I'm choosing a show from a menu.


----------



## EXTACAMO

Jason Nipp said:


> The Q-Box add on does MDU QAM and it's available through Dish now.


Not exactly. The Q-box is used to convert the satellite signal to QAM. It is NOT compatible with cable QAM.
__________________
Bill R

So as I posted before a QAM tuner would be a nice addition.


----------



## tnsprin

How about sort and find working for external drives.

PS: I also want native pass through.


----------



## satgeek550

An easier way to switch from a TV2 recording to the unused TV1 and TV1 to TV2 so you can switch rooms.


----------



## krholmberg

I want to be able to pass through signals at _native resolution_!


----------



## tcatdbs

Native Pass-Though. I don't have a 722 yet (coming Thursday), but have a SA8300 and it's set to native pass-through, so I assume I'll be wanting it (although I'm not sure if I'd be able to tell the difference).

HD output on TV2 would probably require HDMI or Componant outputs for TV2, which would be great, but I doubt we'll ever see it... but it sure would be nice!

Feature I do want: Ability of VIP211 to take EHD from VIP722. I know you can exchange EHD between 622 and 722, so why not the 722 and 211? Having an inventory of programming that can be moved around from TV to TV would be awesome.


----------



## Slordak

Native resolution passthrough.

... Same as everytime this question is asked.


----------



## diospyros

I would like letterboxed HD on the TV2 output a la the 811, instead of having the right and left edges of the image truncated.


----------



## kucharsk

A new one - bookmarks.

Sometimes when viewing a DVRed recording you'd like the ability to mark a location to show a friend or SO a particular scene or just to mark something you'd like to go back and rewatch a second or third time.

TiVos don't do this either, but I've had other HD and SD recorders that could.


----------



## acrosby

1) Resume shows that are recording without having to Start Over.
2) Sticky buffer on love shows
3) Internet DVR Programming

On #3, I see a new look to the DishONLINE site showing the My DVR tab, although it isn't working yet as far as I can tell.


----------



## harsh

tcatdbs said:


> Feature I do want: Ability of VIP211 to take EHD from VIP722. I know you can exchange EHD between 622 and 722, so why not the 722 and 211?


Perhaps because the ViP211 isn't a DVR?


----------



## ShapeShifter

harsh said:


> Perhaps because the ViP211 isn't a DVR?


True. But the ability to add an EHD to a ViP211 and use it as a simple DVR has been touted as a feature that will be available "real soon now" for something approaching two years now. I can't wait for that day, as it might be an ideal solution for me in the motorhome.

What hasn't been explicitly promised, and is the other half of tcatdbs' request, is whether the EHD will be portable to the existing DVRs. We hope it will be, but you never know...

My goal is to be able to move shows from the 612 and 722 in the house onto an EHD, and then plug that into a 211 to watch them on the road. (I can do that now with the 612 in the motorhome, but the 612's dual tuners causes issues with the dome.) I don't really care about recording with the 211, but it would probably be useful on occasion. Of course, if they ever get remote scheduling working, then recording is less of an issue, because if something interesting comes up while on the road, I could just remotely schedule on the home DVRs to catch it.


----------



## mworks

Not to lose what a channel has recorded while I'm watching it if I accidentally change a the channel. 
Example: I don't pause it, but get up to answer the door. Then come back to rewind what I missed and instead hit the channel button or recall button on the remote. I instantly lose everything that was on the DVR for that channel. If they could delay the erasing of the last channels data for just a minute to give us with less than nimble fingers a chance to correct our mistake that would be great.



Second one would be streaming content from the pc to the DVR , like the xbox360 can do now. The ability to stream divx/xvid from the pc to the DVR over ethernet would be great !


----------



## DaCypher

diospyros said:


> I would like letterboxed HD on the TV2 output a la the 811, instead of having the right and left edges of the image truncated.


Hmm, I have letterboxed HD content on my TV2. Though, I think it's only available in dual mode. This is kind of annoying because I'd really like to run in single mode (I live by myself) so I can share channel lists, etc, but you lose the letterbox option on TV2 in single mode.


----------



## Todd H

1. Native resolution pass through
2. Ability to create my on folders


----------



## Larry Caldwell

1.5x replay, with accelerated, frequency corrected audio. I use this feature all the time on my computer when watching educational DVDs. History Channel and Discover programs are dumbed down to the "tell them three times" level, and I would like to move rapidly through the redundancy without taking the chance of skipping over new material.


----------



## allargon

Native passthrough

An UNSTRETCH button to deal w/ TBS, Lifetime, Food, TNT, Cartoon, A&E, History, Biography, HGTV, Lifetime Movie Network and now CBS College Sports Network!


----------



## sotti

allargon said:


> Native passthrough
> 
> An UNSTRETCH button to deal w/ TBS, Lifetime, Food, TNT, Cartoon, A&E, History, Biography, HGTV, Lifetime Movie Network and now CBS College Sports Network!


My TV actually has that mode, the problem is that those channels use non-linear stretching to make the center look less stretched.

When you shrink it back you end up with very thin looking middle and more normal looking edges. I found it to be just as bad really, but with black borders.


----------



## tommiet

Option to record a program when it's shown in a commercial (Yeah, like TIVO has had for YEARS.)

When you see a commercial for an upcoming program you could click on the record button to set up a dvr event.

Sure beats using the search feature to find it!


----------



## BobaBird

Trick play (FF/Rew/Pause) while on menus or guide.


----------



## Avillant

I would also like to see a one or two button closed caption ( have 2 hearing aids) Also I would like to see a closed caption that stays on. Mine drops out every few days! Closed caption indicates on, but it's not. Have to reboot to get it back.


----------



## n0qcu

1. Streaming of recorded content between DVRs
2. The ability to change the HomePlug password.


----------



## koralis

ssmith10pn said:


> I have experienced the Native Pass through on the Directv HR21 and it's painfully slow changing channels. If it's like that I'll pass.


DirectTv is slow just scrolling through the guide... the recievers just suck.


----------



## Bobham

Streaming recorded content between DVRs is also my first pick.


----------



## rexa

Here's a great one I haven't noticed mentioned in this thread...

How about the ability to opt out of forced firmware upgrades. Look around the threads to see the kind of buggy crap they are pushing out to all the customers. Have they ever heard the concept of Beta testing? And then they ignore seas of bug reports that should be obvious.

Or the ability to go back to a version that is known to work reasonably ok. On my PC I can back up my system to a known version and restore back to something that worked. On my DVR I am stuck for long periods with whatever crap version Dish has decided to shove onto my DVR. No way for us to get back to something that worked better.

Forget any new magic unless I can be guaranteed not to be stuck living with some annoying bug(s) that I have no power to reject or repair.


----------



## jclewter79

I was thinking today it would be very nice if we could select multiple recording when deleting DVR content on the VIP receivers. You know, if the recordings all had check boxes next to them and you could scroll thought and select 10 or so items and delete them all at once it would be nice. I know that I let recording pile up and, cleanup time can take up to 10 mins. when I get around to it.


----------



## klang

jclewter79 said:


> I was thinking today it would be very nice if we could select multiple recording when deleting DVR content on the VIP receivers. You know, if the recordings all had check boxes next to them and you could scroll thought and select 10 or so items and delete them all at once it would be nice. I know that I let recording pile up and, cleanup time can take up to 10 mins. when I get around to it.


Select edit in the DVR menu and you can do what you want.


----------



## fmcomputer

Be able to select what tuner to record to.


----------



## SeaBeagle

The ability to sort channels in the guide by channel name.


----------



## kpaustin

User programmable/user positionable PIP window. i.e. the ability to place it at position X.Y on the screen...maybe adjustable in ~5 pixel increments with the arrow keys? And a dedicated PIP OFF remote signal of course.


----------



## tampa8

jclewter79 said:


> I was thinking today it would be very nice if we could select multiple recording when deleting DVR content on the VIP receivers. You know, if the recordings all had check boxes next to them and you could scroll thought and select 10 or so items and delete them all at once it would be nice. I know that I let recording pile up and, cleanup time can take up to 10 mins. when I get around to it.


Already a feature!


----------



## chris83

To be able to jump forward or back in 6 or 12 hour increments in the guide.


----------



## TulsaOK

See post #110.


----------



## jsk

chris83 said:


> To be able to jump forward or back in 6 or 12 hour increments in the guide.


You can do this by typing in the number of hours you want to skip and hitting the left or right arrow key.


----------



## chris83

jsk said:


> You can do this by typing in the number of hours you want to skip and hitting the left or right arrow key.


Thank you! :wave:


----------



## coolman302003

Hide SD Duplicates option in the menu on the 622/722 family of DVRs.

Heck even on the 211/222 family of HD receivers it would be nice as well.


----------



## drmckenzie

There are so many duplicate episodes of shows on these days, that I'd really like to have a better way to skip an episode.

Currently, you skip a certain episode, and immediately another copy of the episode takes its place in the record queue. Skipping the new one causes another later copy to to into the record queue. What a pain! Sometimes I have to do this 6-10 times for each episode of a given program. If you record a lot of different programs, like I do, this can get very tedious.

Please, if I skip an episode of a show, I'd like to see a screen that asks me if I want to skip all shows by that name and with that episode number.

It would be similar to the screen that pops up when you change the record length for a show, which asks if you want to apply that change to other recordings of the show.


----------



## dmspen

I'd like to be able to delete x number of minutes from the beginning and end of shows.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"dmspen" said:


> I'd like to be able to delete x number of minutes from the beginning and end of shows.


Or even take certain scenes out of a recording to save.


----------



## JohnMI

Does it need to be a NEW feature, or can I just want an existing one to work all the time? 

Basically, my #1 thing (on my 722) is that I want the jump forward/back buttons to work properly 100% of the time. If I press the back button, I want it to jump back X seconds of video EVERY TIME. If I press the forward button, I want it to jump forward Y seconds of video EVERY TIME. As it is now -- and as it has been for many firmwares for me now -- once in a while I hit the back button (that usually goes 7 seconds, I believe) and it is suddenly back 30 seconds or a minute or even 2 minutes ago! It just plain gets confused and doesn't work properly.

Also, I expect the "frame" jump buttons, when paused, to work. If I hit it to go back a frame, it should go back a frame at a time, not jump back a bunch of frames. When I'm clicking frame-by-frame back/forward, it is clearly because I WANT TO SEE SOMETHING SPECIFIC right around where I paused. As it is now, getting to a particular frame is almost impossible with the frame back/advance buttons! Instead, I usually unpause, jump back the 7 seconds, and try to hit pause at exactly the right time. (Or, hit it early, and then forward-frame to it since that seems to work -- it is just the BACK-frame that seems to get it confused.)

This should be SIMPLE. I just want the DVR control buttons to WORK as expected. They don't -- and haven't for a long time. It's buggy crap.

- John...


----------



## clotter

jgoggan said:


> Does it need to be a NEW feature, or can I just want an existing one to work all the time?
> 
> Basically, my #1 thing (on my 722) is that I want the jump forward/back buttons to work properly 100% of the time. If I press the back button, I want it to jump back X seconds of video EVERY TIME. If I press the forward button, I want it to jump forward Y seconds of video EVERY TIME. As it is now -- and as it has been for many firmwares for me now -- once in a while I hit the back button (that usually goes 7 seconds, I believe) and it is suddenly back 30 seconds or a minute or even 2 minutes ago! It just plain gets confused and doesn't work properly.
> 
> Also, I expect the "frame" jump buttons, when paused, to work. If I hit it to go back a frame, it should go back a frame at a time, not jump back a bunch of frames. When I'm clicking frame-by-frame back/forward, it is clearly because I WANT TO SEE SOMETHING SPECIFIC right around where I paused. As it is now, getting to a particular frame is almost impossible with the frame back/advance buttons! Instead, I usually unpause, jump back the 7 seconds, and try to hit pause at exactly the right time. (Or, hit it early, and then forward-frame to it since that seems to work -- it is just the BACK-frame that seems to get it confused.)
> 
> This should be SIMPLE. I just want the DVR control buttons to WORK as expected. They don't -- and haven't for a long time. It's buggy crap.
> 
> - John...


I couldn't agree more! Get the "features" that have been there all this time to work properly.


----------



## Jim5506

Trick plays have been buggy since Dish had to try to avoid TiVo's patent.

Now that Dish and TiVo have kissed and made up, perhaps they will be able to revert to the old ffw/rew, etc that worked.


----------



## TulsaOK

You realize the "trick plays" work just fine on OTA channels, right?


----------



## V35_Pilot

n0qcu said:


> 1. Streaming of recorded content between DVRs


+1


----------



## MadScientist

I would love to be able to go back in time like 24 hours to watch any program. I for the most part always seem to miss the first five minutes of a show or even miss it altogether. I do set up timers but, let’s be real, how many times do we start a show only finding that we go off that channel for another program. It would be nice to rewind time to see the program that we have missed.


----------



## Mark Martin

This has probably already been mentioned but I'd like to be able to switch from single mode to dual mode and vice-verso via the remote.


----------



## socks999

Not to have to enter 5 posts before you can PM a support person on DBSTalk.com - that's it - it is my 5th post!!!!

I can now PM the Dish support team member


----------



## Jhon69

Hunter Green said:


> One-button closed-caption on and off. Or at most two buttons.


I see the date on this post and honestly I cannot believe that Dish Network has not come up with an upgrade to make this suggestion a reality.My new HDTV has a CC button on the remote control and it's an excellent feature.pickme:


----------



## dkdesantis

3D broadcasts.


----------



## clotter

I miss the extended guide info that DirecTV had.


----------



## apinkel

I agree with the earlier post about fixing the skip forward/back buttons.

As for enhancements...

Make it easier to determine where you are at while watching live TV somewhere in the middle of the buffer, I'd suggest a few changes to the progress bar:
-The progress bar should show tick marks every 15 minutes based on the clock time (i.e. if it's 8:05pm it should show tick marks at 7:30, 7:45, 8:00).
-Pressing play should display the progress bar for a few seconds

I would like a quicker way to delete programs from the dvr list.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"clotter" said:


> I miss the extended guide info that DirecTV had.


My extended guide views 10 days in the future.


----------



## clotter

SeaBeagle said:


> My extended guide views 10 days in the future.


You got me.

What I really mean is the amount of information that is available for each program time block. Sometimes there's barely any information about the program. It's been a 1 1/2 years since I had Directv, but I recall there was extended program info available for most programs. Actor, director, etc...


----------



## apinkel

clotter said:


> You got me.
> 
> What I really mean is the amount of information that is available for each program time block. Sometimes there's barely any information about the program. It's been a 1 1/2 years since I had Directv, but I recall there was extended program info available for most programs. Actor, director, etc...


Yeah, I agree with that. I moved from Directv not too long ago and I do also miss all the info they provided. I didn't use it that often but it was pretty handy when I did. I'd equate it to getting IMDB type info about a show on your DVR.


----------



## TulsaOK

SeaBeagle said:


> My extended guide views 10 days in the future.


Can you view programming on 7/28 now?


----------



## Mark Martin

apinkel said:


> I agree with the earlier post about fixing the skip forward/back buttons.
> 
> I would like a quicker way to delete programs from the dvr list.


+1 on this.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"Kent Taylor" said:


> Can you view programming on 7/28 now?


As of 2 days ago when this question was asked the guide was until July 27th. Today's date is July 20th and the guide shows the latest date available for viewing July 29th.


----------



## SwampFox504

I would love to see different icons in the Daily Schedule for each of the reasons shows are skipped. Would make it a lot easier to spot and resolve conflicts.


----------



## festivus

I would love to simply be able to change channels during rain fade. That is, so I can view an OTA feed. Now, one must first enter the program guide through the menu and select the OTA channel. And to make matters worse, the program guide goes away after a period of time so not even OTA can be viewed.


----------



## dare2be

Divide a single recorded title into 2 separate titles.


----------



## Snydley

All my receivers are connected to my network, I would like the ability to watch the programs on any DVR on any receiver. I have 2 VIP622s and a VIP722k with recordings on all. Sometimes I would like to be able to watch DVR programs from the living room receiver, VIP722k, on the bedroom receiver, or the family room receiver, and visa versa. Right now I have 3 EHDs in docking stations and I transfer the programs to an EHD, carry it to the other room and then swap drives and watch them that way. It works great, but it'd be nice if we could watch them over the network and not have to juggle hard drives.


----------



## dmspen

Better search filters.
For instance, I would like to be able to search for Action movies in HD on non-PPV channels only. Can't do it now so I have to look through pages and pages of unwanted and not relevant listings.


----------



## Slordak

So now that it's been years, I assume that features like native resolution passthrough will never grace the 622? Very disappointing, particularly since newer 1080p televisions have significantly better image upscalers than the Dish Network receivers, so fixed choices of "720p" and "1080i" are unsatisfactory.

Are there any Dish Network receivers which do have this feature?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Slordak said:


> So now that it's been years, I assume that features like native resolution passthrough will never grace the 622? Very disappointing, particularly since newer 1080p televisions have significantly better image upscalers than the Dish Network receivers, so fixed choices of "720p" and "1080i" are unsatisfactory.
> 
> Are there any Dish Network receivers which do have this feature?


None that I am aware of... I would swear that at one point Dish actually thought about testing/adding this as a feature... but it sure never seems to have materialized.

At this point, I think I would stop holding my breath.


----------



## davehu

I'd like to be able to turn closed captioning off with one button on the remote. We turn it on and off regularly. Off for live events (time lag is annoying) and on for everything else. Currently it's about 8 clicks.


----------



## phrelin

I have mentioned this in other threads and this would be a relatively simple change for the ViP 612/622/722/722k DVR series. Right now when setting recordings we have this screen:








With this screen we can start recordings early and/or end them late. But we cannot start them late and/or end them early. Since the guide software only recognizes start and end times in five minute increments, this causes problems, when shows which are scheduled to record end a times like 9:02 pm and you have scheduled a recording on another channel to start at 9:00 pm. The screen could be changed to look like this...








...and instead of 0 minutes and higher being the only choices, the system could allow negative numbers -1 through -9 so if I wished, I could schedule "Grey's Anatomy" on ABC to record in full from 9:00 to 10:02 and _then_ start "The Mentalist" on CBS late at 10:02 to 11:00.

Most of the time I would miss the "Previously" and intro show title-credit. Yes, I might miss something critical in the beginning, but at least it's my choice.

And I certainly hope Dish has joined the 21st Century network scheduling in one minute increments with the new Hopper system that using current systems would lose critical ending elements of shows because Charlie started watching TV in the 1960's.


----------



## bnborg

Phrelin, I have often wished for an option to start late or end early.


----------



## Dax

I see this is an old thread, but I'm going to post anyway. I have to agree that having the option to set timers to start late or end early is something I've often wished for. And with HD, not having a closed captioning button on the remote is inexcusable. I may be in the minority, but another thing I'd like is the ability to create playlists of programs recorded on the DVR and EHD.


----------



## festivus

How about being able to pick on which tuner something will record? Too often a recording is taking place where I don't want it to be doing so. There are ways around it but it should be easier.
Closed captioning on TV2.
OTA play on TV2.
Networked recording playback. Play something from dvr1 on dvr2. I know this is difficult...


----------

